# Black Plasti Dip - Perfect for painting a black background.



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got my hands on some plasti dip on craigslist.

Works like a charm, sticks to glass, waterproof and removal is as easy as 1, 2, 3....


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

u can also buy it off their PLastidip site!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

or flat black krylon works great all my tanks are done in it


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

Smallermouse said:


> u can also buy it off their PLastidip site!


too pricey with shipping cost, etc...


----------

